# TiVo HD TCD652160 1.0TB Drive Upgraded as XL Lifetime Service Optional Warranty



## trade (Sep 1, 2005)

I am selling a TiVo HD TCD652160 1.0TB Drive Upgraded as XL Lifetime Service Optional Warranty

Link

This is a dual-tuner TiVo HD DVR in great working condition. It was upgraded to a 1TB Hard drive recently, it will hold 157 hours of HD TV or 1367 hours of SD TV.

I made this TiVO HD better than a XL model, I duplicated the hard drive capacity and add a TiVo Glow Remote. Because I purchase the Lifetime Service on last December 29th, you can add the TiVo Warranty that you prefer unto 3 years.

Lifetime service will be transferred to your account when you call TiVo Customer Service and give the TSN Code on the Box. So you'll never have to pay Tivo's monthly service fee.

THIS IS THE BEST TIVO BUNDLE THAT YOU WILL FIND IN MANY TIME ON EBAY

TiVo Lifetime Service ($499.99 value)
1 TB Hard Drive ($99.99)
TiVo Glow Remote ($50 value)
HDMI Cable ($49 value)
Power Cord included
No manuals or other video cables included

The TiVo label on the back reads made on August 2011. It's used but in mint condition, and ready for immediate shipment once payment is received.


----------



## trade (Sep 1, 2005)

SOLD IT in $400


----------

